# Dæmoness 7-string Cimmerian build (lots of exotic wooden poarn = not 56K friendly)



## Hauschild (Mar 3, 2012)

So I got in touch with Dylan about April last year after I had been drooling over his amazing work for quite some time and after seeing a particularly sexy piece of bubinga at gilmer that I thought would make a beautiful guitar. While I was at it I also snatched a nice rosewood neck blank and some snakewood binding strips.

So Dylan then receives the woods and sends me this 






Neck blank, binding strips and body blank.





Really amazing figure in the bubinga!















Some nice patterns in the rosewood too!











Then about three weeks ago right out of the blue I receive these pics in my mail 











Needless to say it got me super stoked - it had finally begun! 
Also turns out the neck blank is the first thing to come out of the new Dæmoness workshop. Must mean extra mojo I recon 

Today Nolly posted on his Facebook page that he was gonna visit the Dæmoness workshop and, besides catching up with Dylan and seeing his new workshop after being gone for a long time, snap some photos of the current works in progress (cue stokedness at my part!). Rightly so, when I logged on FB tonight this is what I saw (more pics below)


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 3, 2012)

Continued







Just looks straight up ridiculous!





Smooth heel. This heel design is also seen on the "Flesh Failure" Hadian.










Love how the 12th fret block is split 















The snakewood is a super sexy detail for sure 















Since the entire guitar is oiled the logo is inlaid. We agreed on aluminum and as an extra spice Dylan, which I have only just found out myself, also added an really thin iron outline around the letters! This man's precision is unreal!





The grain figuring on the headstock is pretty much unlike anything I've come across before in rosewood!










From the top 



I cannot believe how good it looks. Everything just seem to blend together perfectly. There are just so many subtle details in the design and the wood itself that makes it really come alive (even in the pics, though they are also really well taken  Thanks Nolly!).

All along Dylan has been super awesome to work with. Super helpful and also with some really awesome ideas that makes the guitar way cooler than it would have been if it was just what I had come up with on my own. I've really enjoyed collaborating with him on this. 

He reckons it should be done really soon, maybe even in a couple of weeks, which is way faster than the usual build time. This is because he build this one solo as opposed to in the usual batches of 5 since he was awaiting materials for the other builds to start and also to get the hang of the new workshop with just a single guitar.

Anyways, once I get it I'll of course make a NGD. In the meantime, enjoy the pics and here are the specs:

25.5" 7-string Cimmerian with contemporary carve. Oil finish on the entire guitar.
Figured bubinga body, chambered
Set-neck, 5pc honduras rosewood with ebony fillets and carved heel. Modified Dæmoness "Flatbacker" neck profile
Reversed Dæmoness standard headstock, scarf jointed, with figured bubinga face
Malagasy ebony fingerboard with offset block inlays. Neck and headstock are bound in snakewood
Bare Knuckle Holydiver bridge VHII neck
Hipshot bridge and locking tuners
Earvana nut
Recessed Dunlop straplocks
Ibanez JPM-style control layout with 3-way toggle. Tone control is push/pull and puts the PUs in parallel mode

Just to sum it all up this is how I feel right now:


----------



## thrsher (Mar 3, 2012)

those woods are super sexy


----------



## elq (Mar 3, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! 

I'm really curious to know how bubinga works as a body wood.


----------



## Khoi (Mar 3, 2012)

wow. that neck heel. that looks fantastic


----------



## Watty (Mar 3, 2012)

Holy F....that is one awesome looking guitar. Definitely take some hi-res shots when you receive it, I be needing a new desktop background.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm getting tired of saying this, but this is probably my favorite daemoness so far...

... Dylan just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Lirtle (Mar 3, 2012)

Woooww beautiful. Really like those inlays too.


----------



## DropSplash (Mar 3, 2012)

That is really pretty wood. Win


----------



## -Nolly- (Mar 3, 2012)

I have to say this guitar-to-be absolutely blew me away when I saw it earlier. You're definitely in for a treat Andreas! Glad you like the photos, I'll get a few more for you before it leaves the workshop


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 3, 2012)

Bubinga is just plain sexy - there's no other way to put it.


----------



## Faine (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, I am impressed with this build. very sexy !


----------



## skeels (Mar 3, 2012)

Have to concur with everbody- sweeeeet! 
Also, very tasteful bindings. I am very impressed.


----------



## Antenna (Mar 3, 2012)

Absolutely mind blowing build! Gonna be gorgeous dude!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 3, 2012)

Amazing looking instrument


----------



## Empryrean (Mar 3, 2012)

oh my goodness this is freaking amazing


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks a lot everyone! 

@ elq: Me too man  Some people consider it's sonic properties very similar to those of brazilian rosewood, which is one of the reasons I'm really curious (in a good way of course) about how the guitar will sound. 

@ watsonb2: Will do 

@ Lirtle: Yeah me to. We were very conscious about not making the guitar too busy. Actually at one point I considered having a more artistic kind of inlay (of course), then abandoned the idea and then picked it up again no more than about a week ago. However Dylan then assured that the guitar would not benefit from it, and I personally think he was right  However that angled split of the block at the 12th fret is a nice little touch (that I was unaware of until today, as a matter of fact) that makes the offset blocks look a little more "artistic", kind of 

@ Nolly: I can imagine man! It must be even more amazing to behold in the flesh! Also thanks for offering to take some more photos, much appreciated 

@ Skeels: Yeah, I think the bindings are a really nice accent as well!


----------



## aaron_rose (Mar 3, 2012)

Dude Adam Nolly Getgood is the person who took these pictures, that's rad!!!!


----------



## Khaine88 (Mar 3, 2012)

^ Adam took the pictures, its actually Andreas' guitar


----------



## Antenna (Mar 3, 2012)

the fuck?!


----------



## aaron_rose (Mar 3, 2012)

That's so awesome!!! I saw the same pics on his fb page and freaked out , my bad! Congrats on the amazing build!


----------



## Levi79 (Mar 4, 2012)

Saw this on facebook earlier. Fucking blew me away. But then again, when does Dylans work not?


----------



## mphsc (Mar 4, 2012)

the binding sets it off. Very nice wood choices.


----------



## kruneh (Mar 4, 2012)

Such great specs!
I need to move to Denmark and take guitar lessons now 
Easily my favorite Daemoness, stunning!


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Mar 4, 2012)

Dude, this is amazing. I saw that Dylan put a photo album up yesterday, and when i saw this, my jaw hit the floor.

I am SO excited to start mine, I put my deposit down in early January, and the GAS has been KILLING me.

But grats dude, can't wait to hear it! (I'm also curious to hear how bubinga sounds as a body wood!)


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 4, 2012)

Haha thanks everyone! 

@ kruneh: I'll be happy to help you out... oh wait, you're just in for the guitar, aren't you? 


@ SammyKillChambers: Was January that last year or this year? At any rate, I'm sure it's gonna be amazing  
I'm positive this one is gonna sound really good, it's a Dæmoness after all, the question is just exactly in what way  

It's been really hard to find proper info on the sonic qualities bubinga, some people say one thing and some people something completely different (it's the internet, so no surprise here). However, there seems to be a general agreement that it's on the brighter side, though with a huge bottom and really nice mids too. So all in all not leaning too much in either direction but just really nice across the entire range. However each piece of wood is different so this is very exciting!


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Mar 4, 2012)

Hauschild said:


> @ SammyKillChambers: Was January that last year or this year? At any rate, I'm sure it's gonna be amazing



This year, so i'm still in the 'waiting for the first update' phase 
But Dylan has things to plan in relation to my build, it's gonna be pretty freaking special!


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 4, 2012)

Sounds really exciting! When Dylan starts brewing up ideas the outcome is always mind blowing! 
Also, if he lives up to his current trend of surpassing himself on every build then the longer the wait the better


----------



## Astcyr17 (Mar 4, 2012)

That guitar looks awesome. Great wood choices. The craftsmanship is fantastic as well. That hard wood is giving me some hard wood!


----------



## Rook (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh my life....

That's shockingly beautiful. It just oozes with quality.


----------



## antman95 (Mar 4, 2012)

Dat wood gave me wood.


----------



## nomnomnom (Mar 5, 2012)

NEED MORE PICS!

That thing looks incredible- congrats!


----------



## Jason_Krodha (Mar 5, 2012)

Dat heel!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 5, 2012)

That looks beautiful


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 5, 2012)

Cheers guys 

So we're going with a wiring setup that will allow for both coil splitting and series/parallel by having both the volume and tone knobs be push/pull as opposed to just the tone knob. It's gonna be awesome! Lots of tonal options


----------



## Might-is-Right (Mar 5, 2012)

Good lord that is an awesome looking instrument. Very impressed by Dylan's work.


----------



## guitarneeraj (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## kostein (Mar 6, 2012)

Jaw. Dropped.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 6, 2012)

my favorite daemoness yet


----------



## Tranquilliser (Mar 6, 2012)

Does anyone think Dylan would ever build an 8 string?


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 6, 2012)

Dylan has a few orders on 8-strings (iirc). His take on the 8-string is that it has to be multi-scale in order to sound the best across all the strings. I'm quite excited to see what he comes up with! It should be a new body style n'stuff.


----------



## elq (Mar 6, 2012)

less talk. more pics


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 6, 2012)

Agreed


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 7, 2012)

Haha, these are all I have right now. However, Dylan might have taken some more himself during some of the other stages of the build. I'll ask him


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 7, 2012)

No lie, when I scrolled down and saw the first pic of the wood blanks, my immediate reaction was a vocal "OH SHIT," and it was 100% involuntary. My boner only raged more furiously as I continued to scroll.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 7, 2012)

I had a feeling when I saw this on Facebook that you'd be an SS.org member! You might remember me commenting a couple of days ago, (I'm Alex, btw) looks great!


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi Alex  Nice seeing you here too! Thanks man, glad you like it!

Grand Moff Tim, I know! I reacted pretty much the same way when Dylan sent me the pics back in April. Those pics on Gilmer never shows the true beauty of the wood so I was blown away when saw Dylan's.


----------



## SamSam (Mar 7, 2012)

You made the right choice man. Every time I pick up my daemoness (still pending a NGD 3 months later!  ) I'm impressed by it.


----------



## MapleMan (Mar 8, 2012)

Great wood choice. Came out real nice! You must be one happy customer!


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Mar 8, 2012)

I think I may have just pooped myself, so much beauty!


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 8, 2012)

SamSam, that's awesome! Also, I understand why, the body graphics on yours is utterly unbelievable! And of course it's a Dæmoness, they should be pretty good I've heard  I really can't wait to have mine in my hands 
Hah, speaking of delayed NGDs, I haven't gotten around to do a NGD on my KxK yet, and that's more like 7 months  (I even promised kruneh a long time ago, sorry dude!) 
Though I generally haven't really been active on the forums until now, so that's mainly the reason for the huge delay. This of course means that you should expect a pic thread on the KxK (I don't think it could qualify as a NGD now :wall bash soon 

Mapleman, I suuuure am 

Once again, thanks everybody!


----------



## kruneh (Mar 8, 2012)

Hauschild said:


> Hah, speaking of delayed NGDs, I haven't gotten around to do a NGD on my KxK yet, and that's more like 7 months  (I even promised kruneh a long time ago, sorry dude!)



Well, I´m sure we could work out something.
I might forgive you if there´s a piece of bubinga involved


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 8, 2012)

Hah, never! 

But I will get some nice pictures of the KxK soon. I'm terrible with one of dem photo machines myself, but my bass player is really good with his so hopefully he will help me out when we're meeting up in the weekend


----------



## capone1 (Mar 8, 2012)

You Dick! Your so good at making guitars look awesome!


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 9, 2012)

Haha, me? Well, I would say Dylan deserves a fair share of honour too 

Edit: And Nolly too of course, since he took the amazing photos!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 9, 2012)

god damn it! why does everyone on this site tease me with their gorgeous guitars
it looks awesome btw


----------



## thelarrinator (Mar 9, 2012)

i would kill for a guitar like that :O


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 9, 2012)

I LOVE this guitar.

Video required as soon as you get it!!!


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 9, 2012)

That may be one of the nicest looking combination of wood choices I have ever seen on a guitar...

That thing slays before the first chord is struck...


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 9, 2012)

JosephAOI, I will definitely be doing some video clips when I get it


----------



## kostein (Mar 9, 2012)

I drool every time I look at that pic. It's such a beautiful guitar...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 9, 2012)

Really looking forward to seeing the finished guitar.

I just put a deposit down for a Daemoness build. Can't wait!


----------



## SeductionS (Mar 10, 2012)

Looks like it's finished 
These pics just showed up on Daemoness' FB-page:















Btw: that's a freakin' hot guitar 
Congrats!


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 10, 2012)

I hate you so much because that guitar isn't mine


----------



## -Nolly- (Mar 10, 2012)

It's ostensibly complete but still needs the final set up and then a period of settling before it'll be truly finished. It is playable however!


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 10, 2012)

I just came on here to post the pics, but it looks like I was too slow 

Nah man, thanks for posting them. I seriously cannot believe how good it looks! 

Thanks for the sweet pics Nolly!  I'm happy to hear that it's playable already and you are of course more than welcome to give it a go once it's completely setup 

Just wow...


----------



## Antenna (Mar 10, 2012)

I wouldnt be able to contain my self seeing this gorgeous piece and not be able to touch it yet.


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, I'm also in great agony as we speak


----------



## Antenna (Mar 10, 2012)

-Nolly- said:


> It's ostensibly complete but still needs the final set up and then a period of settling before it'll be truly finished. It is playable however!



Can you give a description on the tone Nollz? Seems like itd be somewhat close to your ViK duality 7 maybe?


----------



## snegdk (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my... that guitar is way too beautiful!


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 10, 2012)

The only thing I don't like though is the pups. I think it would've looked better without the covers.


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 10, 2012)

Hehe, personally I really dig the way it looks with the covers but I do agree with you that it would look sweet too with just standard black bobbins


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, boobs. That is an ill guitar, dude.


----------



## Kamin (Mar 10, 2012)

Holy shit.


----------



## -Nolly- (Mar 11, 2012)

Antenna said:


> Can you give a description on the tone Nollz? Seems like itd be somewhat close to your ViK duality 7 maybe?



From about 5 mins plugged into a Crate solid-state combo without any other guitars to reference against, no 
I will say that it plays absolutely amazingly despite not being properly set up, the neck is killer - not too thin but extremely comfortable and shreddable.


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 11, 2012)

Haha, well it's good to know that the playability is there already 
I know it's been said several times before, but I'm really curious about how it will sound. Bubinga is a tone wood that many luthiers seem to really like but despite of this it is not that commonly used.


----------



## ronjhoser (Mar 11, 2012)

Simple. Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## guy in latvia (Mar 13, 2012)

definitely the best looking daemoness ive ever seen! big congrats on this one! im anxiously hoping for one hell of a NGD thread + hopefully videos/soundclips!


----------



## Faine (Mar 13, 2012)

Can you post a video after its all set up?


----------



## Onyx8String (Mar 13, 2012)

Absolutely GORGEOUS wood!


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 13, 2012)

I will be doing videos and clips, don't worry!


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Mar 13, 2012)

Straight. Up. ( . Y . ) <----someone get some 56k on that.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Mar 13, 2012)

That guitar looks hella awesome, very epic woods on it.


----------



## CPMurray (Mar 14, 2012)

That thing is absolutely gorgeous. Bravo.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh man, I don't know how I missed this. That guitar is just GORGEOUS! It's like a mocha that you can play.


----------



## guitarneeraj (Mar 14, 2012)

Congo!! looks SICKKK!!


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 16, 2012)

A new pic of my guitar 







Just awesome!

*mod edit: please leave adds for available guitars for the dealers section*


----------



## IB-studjent- (Mar 16, 2012)

Hauschild said:


> A new pic of my guitar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you whore !


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 16, 2012)

Really liking those inlays... Subtlety ftw...


----------



## technomancer (Mar 16, 2012)

Still looks awesome


----------



## guy in latvia (Mar 16, 2012)

Dylan is a monster!

Slime will drink the earth, if you know what I mean...


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 18, 2012)

This is outrageously sexy. So much wood porn it would offend one of these Afghan clerics. CENTCOM might block traditional erotic websites, but they sure as hell don't know what _I _like to check out! 

I can't wait to hear how this masterpiece sounds! Congrats on the awesome instrument!


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 21, 2012)

Just transferred the final payment. Exciting times!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesome, looking forward to seeing the new guitar day


----------



## ASoC (Mar 21, 2012)

Can't wait for the NGD, the guitar looks great.

If you don't mind me asking, about how much does one of these run for? I'd really appreciate if you could PM me, I'm interested in maybe treating myself to a custom 7


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 21, 2012)

Just like the other guys, can't wait


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 22, 2012)

^+1


----------



## Onyx8String (Mar 22, 2012)

Hauschild said:


> A new pic of my guitar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh....my...god....


----------



## Munch (Mar 23, 2012)

Holy crap, that is so so sweet!


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 23, 2012)

its so fuckin nice dude!!! congrats!!!


----------



## guitarguy44 (Mar 23, 2012)

What website can you buy these kinds of wood at in that type of blank?? Pm me please


----------



## technomancer (Mar 23, 2012)

guitarguy44 said:


> What website can you buy these kinds of wood at in that type of blank?? Pm me please



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tomizations/133391-online-wood-suppliers.html


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 28, 2012)

These pics are just up on the Dæmoness facebook. Dylan should have received the final payment now (slow wire transfer is slow, yeah), so soon my friends, soon 











































Badass!!!


----------



## IB-studjent- (Mar 28, 2012)

and only a few days after your b-day Andreas !!


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 28, 2012)

I know! It's just PERFECT!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 28, 2012)

for some reason the headstock looks more awesome than on dylans other guitars? looks sort of shorter and more aggressive to me, i dig it


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 28, 2012)

The snakewood binding is awesome!!! I've never been overly fond of natural finishes but the bubinga looks really nice.


----------



## hairychris (Mar 30, 2012)

Epic guitar is epic.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 30, 2012)

I need to know where you live exactly.
And a date on the arrival.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 30, 2012)

Heh, I thought it was a monkey mask at first. The first thing that crossed my mind was "Get your hands off my guitar, you damn dirty ape!"


----------



## Rojne (Apr 1, 2012)

that guitar looks fucking great! not good.. building up GAS for a Daemoness!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Hauschild (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys! The excitement is building each day! 
Haha, it's nice for once to be able to sit and drool over a guitar on the internet and know it's actually mine


----------



## DTSH (Apr 1, 2012)

Gorgeous work, man!


----------



## absolutorigin (Apr 4, 2012)

Just an amazing guitar.


----------

